# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ساختن Setup برای پروژه های VB6 >  اجراي برنامه روی کامپیوترهای دیگر

## Reza,M

با سلام
آيا در  vb ميشه بدون نصب برنامه اصلي vb فايل  exe آنرا اجرا كرد مثل  #vb.net , C  كه نياز نيست برنامه اصلي رو نصب كني فقط نصب فريم ورك براي اجراي فايل  exe كفايت ميكنه

----------


## ali.rezaei7

آره. میشه. نرم افزارهای نوشته شده با وی بی، برای اجرا شدن به فایل کتابخانه ای، بنام msvbvm60.dll نیاز دارند که بصورت پیشفرض در سیستم عامل وجود دارد. این فایل، هسته تمامی نرم افزار های تحت وی بی هستش. اما اگه در پروژه های وی بی از کامپوننت های خارجی استفاده بشه، دراین صورت بایستی این کامپوننت ها روی سیستم مورد نظر ثبت بشه.

----------


## Reza,M

دوست عزيز من از وي بي زياد اطلاع ندارم ( بشتر با #vb.net , C)كار ميكنم ميشه بگيد كه فايل اجرايي وي بي كدومه آخه يه نمونه دانلود كردم فايل exe نداشت ؟

----------


## IamOverlord

سلام دوستان!
یه سوال دیگه :
منوی Project، گزینه ی Project Properties، تب Compile، منظور از Compile To P-Code و بقیّه ی گزینه ها چیه و با تغییر اون ها چه تفاوتی در کامپایل پروژه ایجاد می شه؟

----------


## mostafag

> ميشه بگيد كه فايل اجرايي وي بي كدومه آخه يه نمونه دانلود كردم فايل exe نداشت ؟


اونی که شما دانلود کردید سورس بوده نه فایل اجرایی پروژه های vb با پسوند vbp ذخیره میشند!
برای تبدیل پروژه به فایل exe یا اجرایی هم باید از منوی File گزینه make project .exe رو انتخاب کنید!

----------


## poriab

برای تبدیل پروژه به فایل exe یا اجرایی هم باید از منوی File گزینه make project .exe رو انتخاب کنید.

*نکته : اگه تو برنامه از کامپوننت استفاده کرده باشی روی کامپیوتر هایی که نصب نباشه اجرا نمی شه ، در غیر اینصورت مشکلی نخواهد داشت

----------


## h.gheidrlou

دوست عزیز در مورد ساخت فایل exeدر سی شارپ هم توضیح بدید که چطوری ساخته میشه
من ساختم ولی چون کامپوننت دارم توش خطا میزنه
ایا اگه کامپوننت را دستی کپی کنم در فایل exeمشکلی نداره؟

----------


## meys34

دوست عزیز تاپیک قدیمیه و از طرف دیگه اینجا تالار VB6 هست... مراجعه کنید به تالار مربوطه

----------


## h.gheidrlou

این توضیح تقریبا گویاترین توضیح در بین تایپیک ها بود ولی متاسفانه در بین تاپیک ها هیچ جایی توضیح کامل داده نشده دراین خصوص فقط اشاره مختصری شده است البته میدونم مطلب پیچیده ای نیست و لی خب نیازه که توضیح کامل تر باشه
حالا انشاله مدیر سایت توضیح کامل برای سی شارپ را ارائه نمایند

----------


## vbhamed

سلام

شما می‌تونید به تاپیکهای زیر مراجعه فرمایید

آموزش ساخت ستاپ کامل و بدون دردسر

اجرای هر برنامه ای بدون نیاز به نصب

----------


## MariaInept

سلام - خوبی - من این نرم افزار رو دانلود کردم . نصب میشه ولی وقتی می خواد اجرا بشه خطای dont send میده . منو راهنمایی کنید . چون خیلی لازمش دارم . با تشکر  :)

----------

